#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Numeração de outras regioes, 011, 012, 019, 013, 018, qual melhor opção

## marcoslima87

Senhores,

estou fazendo um pequeno estudo pra um projeto, aos mais interados com telefonia, eu gostaria de adiquirir algumas linhas fixas e celulares de outras regioes até uma industria que atendo 

minha duvida é quais os meios de transportes ideiais pra isso

alguem que trabalha com voip se tiver preços pra passar agradeço


obrigado

----------


## fhayashi

A própria operadora já entrega isso para vc no SIP trunk

----------


## hugomatosk

Monta vc mesmo uma rede voip sai mais barato

----------


## hugomatosk

Ou vc usa um sistema ata sai aye mais barato ou um canal e1 ou um pabx hibrido

----------

